

E-Learning Company Blackboard Bows To The Growing Power Of Openness Again - lzy
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111027/03201816536/e-learning-company-blackboard-bows-to-growing-power-openness-again.shtml

======
Turing_Machine
In other words, they're no longer going to charge you for letting other people
see the material that you've created. How generous. I'll believe that they're
"embracing openness" when they let you export your entire course in some type
of usable, standard, documented, non-encrypted, non-DRMed format. Bb is a
"course motel". Content checks in, but it doesn't check out.

